# Lelit Victoria: Recovery time between shots?



## Ursego

Is there any recovery time required between shots? It's an espresso machine with brass 300 ml single boiler and a 1200 W heater (Lelit Victoria). My previous machine (Breville Infuser) had a thermocoil which always produced water on demand with the same temperature, so I could do shot after shot after shot with the same settings. Now I am switching to the world of "real boiler" machines. The first shot after heat up (after the first switch on in the morning or after a stand-by) is good (using the grind size, registered in the journal), but the second, made soon, suddenly reveals, that the grind size is absolutely incorrect. OK, I dial in and fix the number in the journal accordingly. Then, after a stand-by, I do a shot with that new number and see, that it is incorrect too! In fact, the first number was correct, I didn't had to fix it!!! I know, that my grinder (Niche Zero) is fantastically consistent (I enjoyed that consistency for many months with my previous machine), so the problem is definitely with the new machine, or my lack of experience with "real boiler" machines. I did a couple of shots waiting for a while between them - the situation is better, but I still experience the problem. Is there any minimum recovery time? BTW, the temperature in the PID display is not changing at all. But I am not sure which temperature is that: the actual one, or one I asked (i.e. the goal of the PID - maybe, not reached yet)? I am already thinking about returning the machine and buying Ascaso Steel Uno Professional w/ PID which has a thermocoil (mistakenly named thermoblock) I am used to. Any advice and ideas? If I do something incorrectly, I would like to improve my skills and keep the Lelit. Thanks!


----------



## georgios

Set the brew temperature to 100 celcius. I own the Lelit Victoria for about a year now and have zero problem. I bought it used.Ascasso had a bad reputation of reliability concerning the heating elements in particular.Lelit Victoria is the best single boiler home espresso machine.Top notch quality and pid. I use coffee Moreno and a Compak k3( ascasso brand) and I obtain fantastic coffees.


----------



## L&R

I have one of these as well. Not bad machine I would say. I had to lower brew pressure to 9 bar static from default 12bar.

BR


----------



## dncarreira

I own the smaller sister, the pl81t, Grace. So I was very interested in temp stability of lelit machines, and found this awesome post: http://lekawa.fr/stabilite-thermique-de-la-lelit-pl41/.

Since the new vip machines are based off the same basics, it should apply. So I would say yes, you need a short recovery time. Even with the bigger 300ml boiler.

Also, the new pid only shows target temp, and not the boiler temp fluctuations in real time like in the previous machines. I've seen people surprised and complaining. It does give less info on your temps but I feel it's just the same thing: you have to know the temp offset between boiler (pid) and brew head. What you don't know anymore is the recovery status. You knew that on the pl041 with the real time temps and now you don't. I assume 3min are enough but will be measuring as soon as I get temp probes.

I do struggle a lot to get good shots on this machine though... so I might be wrong...


----------



## dncarreira

L&R said:


> I have one of these as well. Not bad machine I would say. I had to lower brew pressure to 9 bar static from default 12bar.
> 
> BR


 How did you do it? Any instructions? Noticed differences? Worth it?


----------



## shiner25

Ursego said:


> Is there any recovery time required between shots? It's an espresso machine with brass 300 ml single boiler and a 1200 W heater (Lelit Victoria). My previous machine (Breville Infuser) had a thermocoil which always produced water on demand with the same temperature, so I could do shot after shot after shot with the same settings. Now I am switching to the world of "real boiler" machines. The first shot after heat up (after the first switch on in the morning or after a stand-by) is good (using the grind size, registered in the journal), but the second, made soon, suddenly reveals, that the grind size is absolutely incorrect. OK, I dial in and fix the number in the journal accordingly. Then, after a stand-by, I do a shot with that new number and see, that it is incorrect too! In fact, the first number was correct, I didn't had to fix it!!! I know, that my grinder (Niche Zero) is fantastically consistent (I enjoyed that consistency for many months with my previous machine), so the problem is definitely with the new machine, or my lack of experience with "real boiler" machines. I did a couple of shots waiting for a while between them - the situation is better, but I still experience the problem. Is there any minimum recovery time? BTW, the temperature in the PID display is not changing at all. But I am not sure which temperature is that: the actual one, or one I asked (i.e. the goal of the PID - maybe, not reached yet)? I am already thinking about returning the machine and buying Ascaso Steel Uno Professional w/ PID which has a thermocoil (mistakenly named thermoblock) I am used to. Any advice and ideas? If I do something incorrectly, I would like to improve my skills and keep the Lelit. Thanks!


 Hi, i saw a post you had about temp between one shot to the next on the victoria and you mentioned sending it back and going to Ascaso Steel Uno Professional. Is that what you did in the end? I have considered both machines. Curious if the victoria worked out or if you changed it? And what made you leave the Breville before the victoria? Thanks ( im in Canada too )


----------

